# Old House



## ashfu (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont really know any history about this place other than its been empty for about 35 years and its in the 

willington area near burton on trent

So thought i would go check it out

Hope this post is ok for you guys as im new to this!



































































Thanks for looking


----------



## RichardB (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd say that was a self-build that was never finished. I seem to remember there were a lot of those in the 1970s for some reason.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2011)

what a nice location in a field by the river


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 2, 2011)

Lovely spot,thanks for posting.Love that old concrete mixer, looks like a Lister powered one,ripe for restoration.


----------



## RichardH (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm trying to make up my mind whether it was never finished, or methodically gutted. I'm leaning towards the former.

Looks a wee bit too close to the river for my comfort. The Trent is notorious for flooding. I wonder if the abandonment of this house was due to an inability to get or renew insurance.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Looks a wee bit too close to the river for my comfort. The Trent is notorious for flooding. I wonder if the abandonment of this house was due to an inability to get or renew insurance.


Thought I recognised it. The house was reported on here a couple of years or so ago and those were my exact thoughts then. I seem to recall that someone else posted up the reason why it was abandoned, which wasn't flooding, but I've no idea what the title of the thread was or where to start looking for it.

Lovely pics of it and interesting to see that it's still there and even in a pretty good condition.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn I'm good 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=164183[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2011)

RichardB said:


> Damn I'm good


LOL! I thought you might be the one to find it if anyone can, Rich.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks a nice place where it is, certainly looks like it was never finished to me.


----------



## RichardH (Jan 2, 2011)

RichardB said:


> Damn I'm good
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=164183



:notworthy:


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 2, 2011)

I also had a feeling of Deja vu looking at the photos.


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that's bare.

Yes, deffo looks never completed. Could look nice done up/completed.


----------

